# this is email I sent



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I received this price list from these people out of the blue, never heard of them. This was my reply.

What I think you are looking for with these prices is some illegal alien that does not pay taxes or speaks any English or has any insurance. Because with a price sheet like this that is all you are getting.
If you can't provide decent wages then either do it yourself or don't take an area you can't cover.
Companies like yours are ruining this industry.

Sent from my iPhone

On Jul 2, 2014, at 1:28 PM, "Leor Azoolay" <[email protected]> wrote:

Job	Price	
KnobLock	$20	
Knoblock & Deadbolt	$30	
Pad Lock/ HASP	$20	
Padlock	$10	
Slider Lock	$10	
Boarding	40₵ per unit	
Security Door	$70	
Dryer Vent Cover	$13	
Repair garage Door	$50	
Pool/Hot tub securing	Bid	

Grass	$20 up to half an acer if less than 12 inches tall	

Refresh Maid Service	$25	
Air Refreshner	$1.50	
Light Bulb	$1.50	

Dry Winterazation	$50	
Radiant Winterazation	$60	
Wet Winterazation	$60	

Intial Clean	$65	
Clean-fridge OR Freezer	$40	
Clean Toilet	$25	
Capping Wires	50₵	
Capping Gas/Water/Sewer Lines	$10	
Extermination	$40	
Repair Exterior Hand Rails	$5/linear foot	
Trip Charge	$15	
Smoke Detector	$12	

Debris $18CYD- Call from site	
Animal Removal	$30	


Clean Gutter	40₵/ linear foot	
Repair Gutter	75₵/ linear foot	
RepairReplace sump pump	$100	

Water Pumping	Call from site	
Roof Repair	Bid	
Dewinterazation	$40	
Gutter repair	Bid	
Please don't hesitate to call me to discuss the price sheet

Sam Heller
3479157541 Ext.709


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Agreed Brother!


----------



## moreo (Mar 11, 2014)

It gets worse. This is the price list for the company the I started with.

Lock changes: $20.00 per property for first locks. $5 for each additional. 
$3 for pad locks supplied by company. $5 for pad locks you supply. 
Lock Boxes: $15 if supplying your own. No additional pay for installing lock boxes the company provides. 
Winterizations: $40.00 per property. 
Debris removal: $15 per approved cubic yard. (Post-Sale Properties)


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

moreo said:


> It gets worse. This is the price list for the company the I started with.
> 
> Lock changes: $20.00 per property for first locks. $5 for each additional.
> $3 for pad locks supplied by company. $5 for pad locks you supply.
> ...


And you agreed to that pricing?....:lol::lol::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I have no shame in saying no I would rather go broke sitting home then working for nothing.START SAYING NO!!!


----------



## moreo (Mar 11, 2014)

We all have to start somewhere. It's the company that got me into this industry, needless to say I am no longer with them and now direct with the brothers.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I have no shame in saying no I would rather go broke sitting home then working for nothing.START SAYING NO!!!


This was the toughest thing to learn. I don't need every job. I honestly don't even want high volume or any volume for that matter. I want good jobs with 300% margins and little to no QC. We find them on occasion and lately we have been getting more and more residential work. Replacing patio doors, installing drop ceilings, putting down tile floors, windows and siding. That kind of stuff.

We are getting $600.00 a square for siding and I can't get that from a national.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This was the toughest thing to learn. I don't need every job. I honestly don't even want high volume or any volume for that matter. I want good jobs with 300% margins and little to no QC. We find them on occasion and lately we have been getting more and more residential work. Replacing patio doors, installing drop ceilings, putting down tile floors, windows and siding. That kind of stuff.
> 
> *We are getting $600.00 a square for siding and I can't get that from a national.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> We do you live?!!, I've been doing siding since "91" and have never.ever seen a per square price even close to that much...:blink: ,


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > This was the toughest thing to learn. I don't need every job. I honestly don't even want high volume or any volume for that matter. I want good jobs with 300% margins and little to no QC. We find them on occasion and lately we have been getting more and more residential work. Replacing patio doors, installing drop ceilings, putting down tile floors, windows and siding. That kind of stuff.
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Craigslist Hack said:
> 
> 
> > This was the toughest thing to learn. I don't need every job. I honestly don't even want high volume or any volume for that matter. I want good jobs with 300% margins and little to no QC. We find them on occasion and lately we have been getting more and more residential work. Replacing patio doors, installing drop ceilings, putting down tile floors, windows and siding. That kind of stuff.
> ...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Racerx said:
> 
> 
> > We were getting 1200-1500 a window back in 2000 before the window worlds ruined the market. All you have to do is know how to sell. You won't get 600 a square by showing up with a tape measure and giving a price. I have a bag of goodies and do an entire presentation with Power point and laptop. It's a great presentation, filled with befores and afters along with testimonials. We close about 85% of what we pitch. We just don't pitch that many.
> ...


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Racerx said:
> 
> 
> > We were getting 1200-1500 a window back in 2000 before the window worlds ruined the market. All you have to do is know how to sell. You won't get 600 a square by showing up with a tape measure and giving a price. I have a bag of goodies and do an entire presentation with Power point and laptop. It's a great presentation, filled with befores and afters along with testimonials. We close about 85% of what we pitch. We just don't pitch that many.
> ...


----------

